# Anyone tried dogwood chunks for smoking?



## franko (May 11, 2012)

II live in the heart of East Texas, where we had a serious drought the last 2 or 3 years. Last summer it caused us to loose 10 beautiful dogwood trees in my back yard from 4 to 10 inches in diameter. I was wondering if anyone who might run across this thead had ever tried dogwood for smoking? I hate to just burn it up if it is useable.


----------



## alelover (May 11, 2012)

Never heard of anybody using it. It's not a nut or fruit tree so I couldn't say for sure. What does it smell like when it burns?


----------



## cliffcarter (May 11, 2012)

I've been a member of several forums for the past 6 years, paying close attention to what people use for wood and I have never seen anyone mention smoking with dogwood, flowering or otherwise. So I will say no, do not use it.


----------



## wisconsinsmoker (May 11, 2012)

I would start by putting 2 or 3 small burgers on the grill. First get your dogwood chunks smoking real good. then try cooking a small amount of burger.Or instead of burgers try whatever other kind of meat you like that u dont have to invest a lot of time cooking that is not an expensive cut of meat. Worst case scenario if it doesnt work out you are only out the cost of a few burgers. If it does work on the grill then maybe it works with longer smokes to. Hard to say since nobody ever tried it. If you do try it let us know how it goes.


----------



## mneeley490 (May 12, 2012)

I'm a bit curious now, too. I've never heard of anyone using it, and I have a dogwood out back that is slowly dying. I will eventually cut it down anyway, but it would be nice to know if it's usable.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 12, 2012)

Only mention I could find...*Dogwood: Used only with Pork **http://www.askthemeatman.com/woods_to_use_for_smoking_art_updated_9300.htm  Good Luck...JJ*


----------



## cliffcarter (May 12, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Only mention I could find...*Dogwood: Used only with Pork **http://www.askthemeatman.com/woods_to_use_for_smoking_art_updated_9300.htm  Good Luck...JJ*


Did my own search elsewhere and found a couple of references that report favorable results using dogwood, so I'll change my original "no" to give it a try. One of the sources said to remove the bark first.


----------

